# need info on retriving a bloodline



## Echo (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey all, sorry I havent engaged in any conversations in a long time, I lost my brindle pit Echo in Sept..I took it especially hard cause he was only 2 and had epilepsy, which his last seizure basically gave him a extremely high 105.4 fever and he literately fried his brain, it was not pretty..I miss him terribly tho...well enough sad news...my husband surprised me with a female Red Nose, I have had her since 2 days after Echo passed, my husband hoped she would help me thru Echos passing, I will say she has helped, she is beautiful, perfect in every way, color, stance, body, etc...well we know nothing about her due to a homeless man gave her up to my husband...is there a way to check bloodline??? I know the right thing to do is spay her to reduce the over flow of possible unwanted pups in the shelter but I would like to possibly breed her just once, but was told I needed to know her line first...so if there is a way..does someone know how I would go about it?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

First I just want to point out that 'Red Nose' means nothing except what color her nose literally is. Is not a breed, bloodline, type, or style of dog. And since she does not have a pedigree then there is no way to tell if she is infact purebred, let alone what bloodline she is. I would recommend just getting her fixed, puppies cost a LOT of money anyways!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...so heartbreaking


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry for your loss 1st of all. 

For this dog it is as much a mix as any shelter dog, no history to look back on as far as structures of parents, health , temperment ect so to breed something that you really have nothing to look back to or double check what you are breeding is pretty careless. You are playing the lotto with breeding this dog and as we all know majority never strike it rich . I would love her as the pet she is and spay her, no need to breed more unpapered mutts, the shelter is full of dogs like that.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss! If your dog is a mutt there really isn't a need to breed more mutts in the world when there are so many already that are out there.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

The only way to figure out the bloodline is to determine if this dog came from a breeder, then you'd have to track down that breeder and hope they still have records on that particular pup. Its honestly too much work just to breed a dog that you don't know much about to begin with.


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

I also have pup (boy - turned 16 weeks today, 24lbs) that I bought from what would be classified as a BYB (no papers, parents are not registered). I have seen both the sire and dam, they seem to be good dogs. There are children in the yard who literally grew up with these pets without any sign of temparamental issues. The stud's parents can still be traced, the dam's could but with a lot of difficulty.
Does this mean that my pup can never be registered at all?
I am based in South Africa, most of the pits here are bloodlines from Carver kennels, Rocky, etc.
With the little info I have on my boy, can I trace its bloodline's origin?

Another interesting question, why the high price on the "registered puppies"? Are they reserved for the affording few, some of whom may not even have much interest in dogs?

(How do I post a pic here?)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Buddy's Master said:


> I also have pup (boy - turned 16 weeks today, 24lbs) that I bought from what would be classified as a BYB (no papers, parents are not registered). I have seen both the sire and dam, they seem to be good dogs. There are children in the yard who literally grew up with these pets without any sign of temparamental issues. The stud's parents can still be traced, the dam's could but with a lot of difficulty.
> Does this mean that my pup can never be registered at all?
> I am based in South Africa, most of the pits here are bloodlines from Carver kennels, Rocky, etc.
> With the little info I have on my boy, can I trace its bloodline's origin?
> ...


Absolutely no way to register your pup if the parents aren't registered. You can't determine if a dog is pure bred and what line it's from without a pedigree to read. So many people say "I saw the parents they look pure" this is ridiculous. There is absolutely no way to tell breed just by looking. There are so many different types of Bull breeds and when mixed often times they still look the same.

To the OP, that mentality is a huge reason thousands and thousands of pit type dogs die every day. There is absolutely NO demand for mutts. Hundreds of people think that way, breed their dogs, and then you literally have thousands of dogs. Puppies are cute but people rarely keep them for life. Will you be able to afford to keep every puppy in that litter should they not sell, and will you take back any and all of your pups at any age to avoid them dieing in a shelter? Breeding dogs isn't a game and shouldn't be something people do for fun, or money. With the pushing of BSL, and the over population and death rate this is nothing to just play around with. They should only breed to better the breed, not to make cute pups. There's thousands of cute pups out there waiting for homes no need to add to that. Breeding should be left up to the responsible breeders who have a good understanding of genetics, bloodline, temperament and quality stock not people breeding random dogs they know nothing about.


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, thanks for the reply... though sad!


----------



## spider (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont want to breed my boy but I would like to know his exact DNA and poss. bloode line. Any helpful 411 or pointers would be appreciated, like which DNA test etc. is best. Thanks from SpiderMan in VEGAS.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

spider said:


> I dont want to breed my boy but I would like to know his exact DNA and poss. bloode line. Any helpful 411 or pointers would be appreciated, like which DNA test etc. is best. Thanks from SpiderMan in VEGAS.


No DNA test can't determine breed or bloodline. The only thing DNA testing can do is determine parentage. If they parents DNA isn't on file then you can't figure out anything. With no papers there's no guarantee a dog is even pure bred, regardless of what it may look like.


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a macoy cowboy is that a good blood lines he is a 2month' old
:cheers:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i dont know if i would be so quick to write off getting either one of these dogs registered. 

its not nessicarily true that you cant register them, the C.K.C. will register them, with a picture and your signature.

plus you can single register them also, but then you need to know the first 3 generations, so dont give up hope yet. 

if you can get them CKC registered, and he turns out to be the BEST dog you;ve ever had, and want a pup or two from him, after twice doing that to get a 3 generation pedigree then you can register them with a BONA FIDE registry.

good luck, yis


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The CKC will register a damn cat. That's is the crappiest registry there is and I'd never suggest anyone single register an unknown dog there just to say I have papers now I can breed. That's total Bull the fact of the matter is this dog was given to them by a hobo off the streets, and I guarantee he couldn't afford a well bred dog to begin with. So regardless unless you have the dogs pedigree to look at you CAN NOT tell if the dog is pure bred or mixed or if there is any genetic flaws that could be passed down to any future puppies. The best thing to do is spay her and just love her as a wonderful pet which I'm sure she is. The CKC will only waste your money as they are not a legit registry.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> The CKC will register a damn cat. That's is the crappiest registry there is and I'd never suggest anyone single register an unknown dog there just to say I have papers now I can breed. That's total Bull the fact of the matter is this dog was given to them by a hobo off the streets, and I guarantee he couldn't afford a well bred dog to begin with. So regardless unless you have the dogs pedigree to look at you CAN NOT tell if the dog is pure bred or mixed or if there is any genetic flaws that could be passed down to any future puppies. The best thing to do is spay her and just love her as a wonderful pet which I'm sure she is. The CKC will only waste your money as they are not a legit registry.


Exfrickenactly!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i understand about the ckc, but the question was can they get there dogs registered? and the answer is yes, they can.

now, myself i would never use that registry, because they have no scruples when it comes to breeding.

personally, there's only a hand full of people that i would even think abouit getting a dog from. if they are not like family to me i just pass on the dog. i need to see pictures of the breeding, and a picture when their whelped, then another when they get bout 8wks.

the ones that i ran with created their own bloodline, and it's a good one known all over the globe. started right here in coastal n.c. the stud dog became an R.O.M. so you can see the animals that we had were fine represenitives of the breed. [APBT]

so to talk to me about paperwork, your preachin to the choir.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i just noticed, i have some little red icons under my name when i posted last,what do they mean? am i already in trouble for something?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Suggesting CKC to begin with is one of the most ignorant things to begin with adding more to the problem of BYB's that are breeding mutts that cause the problems pf over population.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

surfer said:


> i just noticed, i have some little red icons under my name when i posted last,what do they mean? am i already in trouble for something?


That means your talking out your ass, cant you feel it?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Right. If you'd never use the registry and know its not a legit registry why advise someone to waste there money there and breed dog that can not even be know if they are mixed or not?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

redog said:


> That means your talking out your ass, can you feel it?


:goodpost:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Sweet little cyber slaps


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

are we allowed to respond without being banned???????

redog: just exactly how long have you have dogs? 
i mentioned in another thread, that i have kept between 15-20 dogs [apbt] for the last 30yrs.

so the answer is 'no i cant feel it coming out my ass' but it feels like your trying to get up in it for some reason or another.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I just can't believe some of the things you're posting. We don't put foolish ideas in people's heads. Are you sure your not here to just start trouble?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

no, actually i was thinking of the next generation that is gonna take over after we're gone. i thought once someone saw how insagnificant a dog from the CKC was, that maybe they would up their scruples to go after a better bred animal. 

i've met and known A LOT of the 'old timers' some are not with us any more. been around these dogs since '80' so i do have some experience with them. i've shown dogs on the adba circuit and won. and on the aadr circuit and won. but i've come to realize it's all who you know.

but the thing i learned the most was 'stay humble' because there is always one better.
and no i'm not trying to start any trouble, that would be the farthest thing from my mind, i'm sorry if i came across that way. 

but, like i said, my friend started his own bloodline, that became known all over the world, and is still popular today. he didnt open him up to the public until 1990. then he took off, i know for a fact, he was be bred at least twice a week for almost 3yrs. so, he put many, many goods ones out there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> but, like i said, my friend started his own bloodline, that became known all over the world, and is still popular today. he didnt open him up to the public until 1990. then he took off, i know for a fact, he was be bred at least twice a week for almost 3yrs. so, he put many, many goods ones out there.


what bloodline?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

are we allowed to mention names? the dog has been gone for many years now. but he was a good one. he made it to R.O.M. there was 5 of us that ran together, i was VERY green at the time, but the people and dogs i got a chance to see is remarkable. plus he was a 4x'er. got to work on this intro thing, so maybe the ones so quick to critize will see there is no need.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah go ahead and drop names. no harm here...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i have a question? is your intro and your profile the same thing??? i could find that but not the intro. plus i'm having a hard time just trying to navigate around this website, but i'm starting to figure it out.

if someone sends you a message how do you find out who it was?? so i can respond. someone crawled all over me for mentioning the CKC then the next one said the all kinds of dogs are up here even mutts. so which way do you go......


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> i have a question? is your intro and your profile the same thing??? i could find that but not the intro. plus i'm having a hard time just trying to navigate around this website, but i'm starting to figure it out.
> 
> if someone sends you a message how do you find out who it was?? so i can respond. someone crawled all over me for mentioning the CKC then the next one said the all kinds of dogs are up here even mutts. so which way do you go......


heres a link to the intro thread Introduction Forum - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums
and a link to a thread with some utube vids on posting a new thread and posting pics. http://www.gopitbull.com/site-support-feedback/48146-posting-new-thread.html

this should help some


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Go here
Introduction Forum - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums
If you need help, here's a vid to show you how to make a thread
http://www.gopitbull.com/site-support-feedback/48146-posting-new-thread.htm
Lett me know if you need anymore assistance, I'm happy to help


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Damn your fast Odin!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

redog said:


> Damn your fast Odin!


thanks!!! im gunna take that as a compliment :roll:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ok, i, myself had dogs off of, JR, RED ACE, CASE, out of these females SLIVER,DALLAS, and BED BUG. between the 5 of us the most we ever had was 175 dogs split up between 5 yards. 

but the one that took us into the FAST LANE was CAROLINA KENNELS 'CH' TERMITE R.O.M. so now you know we were in the crowd the started the RED BOY X JOCKO phase.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> ok, i, myself had dogs off of, JR, RED ACE, CASE, out of these females SLIVER,DALLAS, and BED BUG. between the 5 of us the most we ever had was 175 dogs split up between 5 yards.
> 
> but the one that took us into the FAST LANE was CAROLINA KENNELS 'CH' TERMITE R.O.M. so now you know we were in the crowd the started the RED BOY X JOCKO phase.


awesome!!! im gettin myself a redboy/jocko dog myself here in April. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [438722] :: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS BANSHEE


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

anthony was getting dogs straight from joe medlin, thats how ralph ended up with bedbug. she was prepotent, she threw good ones no matter who she was bred to. she was pure red boy. sliver was a pure jocko female who belonged to rob. and dallas belonged to perry. m. gainey owned JR who was gr ch YELLOWS' littermate brother. CASE was from a brother and sister breeding RATTLER X FAITH then there was RED ACE j medlin owned him, he was an 8x'er. then there was TERMITE a jocko dog with a little lonzo blood in him. 

thanks for the info, bout bed time, gonna see if i can work on it tomorrow. thanks both of ya'll for your help and guidance


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

odin, i'm gonna have some pups in about 4 months she's bleedin right now, gonna breed her to a pure redboy dog her daddy. i have 2 gen. now the momma is 50/50 redboyxpanther. the i bred her back to her daddy and got 75/25 redboyx panther [zebo] and this blood is not watered down at all. then when they grow up i own some of the purest redboy to come off CM's yard. he's RIP now but i owned THE TIGHTEST snootyxbolio male ever. got him bred to a 5x's fatso[snooty] x red boyx buck female and they are a little over a year old now.


----------

